# Gas Leak You Say?



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Get a call for a gas leak. Figured It'd be commercial because of the address. Get on site. Manager says they smelled gas, call gas company. They find a small leak in their meter but also find a leak on building owner side. So they lock out the meter. Took one look and pointed at where I believe there would be a leak. Of course I attached a gauge and confirmed what I already knew. Feels good when you're right like that.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dollars to Donuts you need to replace that whole under ground pipe,
thats been my experience when ever I+ ever tried to fix underground gas 
leaks you will find that whole pipe rotted out and leaking you will find the ground black and died underneath,


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh yah. I pointed right at that 90 and sure enough leak city. It's hard to see but the riser in the pic has wrapping that is just flaking off like a sumbeech. Recommendation was to replace whole section. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is that red line also part of the natural gas line. Around here red is fire protection and gas is yellow. It looks pretty close to the driveway, we would need a steel bollard for protection.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

CT-18 said:


> Is that red line also part of the natural gas line. Around here red is fire protection and gas is yellow. It looks pretty close to the driveway, we would need a steel bollard for protection.


Yeah it feeds four heater in garage area. They painted it red since its near their customer service entrance. It's a car leasing company so they prep the cars for sale. The building has been around prop over 30 years so it's doubtful inspection was done, but yah now they'd require yellow paint and a bollard. 
I have not heard back from my boss supposedly he wants to reroute line along building wall to avoid digging. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

5onthefloor said:


> Oh yah. I pointed right at that 90 and sure enough leak city. It's hard to see but the riser in the pic has wrapping that is just flaking off like a sumbeech.* Recommendation was to replace whole section. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 












Yup.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

This is the frustrating part of this job. The repair was done by another crew. Apparently they did not replace the whole section of piping but they did pass inspection so they prob replaced the nipple and elbow. Rewrapped and air test found a small leak in the mechanical room. I was not able to fully test the first time because ran out of air and we were losing so much air out of that elbow by the meter. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

